# H4H Blackmoor draw



## richart (Sep 30, 2021)

START SHEET

1ST



08.30    KRAXX68   ---                    BRATTY          ---        SAWTOOTH ---                    WOOKIE

08.40    DUFFERS05 ---                 IANM             ---       APJ0524 ---                          SWINGALOT

08.50    BLUEINMUNICH  ---        PIEMAN        ---        TEEGIRL ---                           SANDY

09.00    NWJOCKO ---                    YANDABROWN ---           SRIXON1---                           DENNIS PYM

09.10   PAPAS1982  ---        PAULW4701 ---        TWIRE---                               CAKE

09.20    FELL75 ---                          94TEGSI ---               PADDYC ---                           ORIKORU   

09.30    GG26 ---                             DANDO ---                ANDREW BARTON(G)---   GRIZZLY

09.40    MIKE79 ---                         NEEDMYWEDGE--- PATSTER1969 ---                DUFFERMAN

09.50    NATHAN JONES (BB)---  CROW ---                  CHRISD---                             LEE YATES

10.00    SMIFFY ---                         LEFTIE ---                  AZTECS27 ---                        RAY TAYLOR (G)

10.10    RICHART ---                       PNWOKINGHAM-- SHAMALAMA ---                 SWINGER



10TH



08.30    LIVERPOOLPHIL ---         SILH ---                      LILYHAWK ---                        MIKEJOHNCHAPMAN

08.40    STUART_C ---                    RADBOURNE ---      TONY JAMES(G) ---            JAMESR

08.50    JUNIOR ---                         IMURG ---                 POKERJOKE ---                    KEVIN QUINN

09.00    PHILTHEFRAGGER ---     STEVEW86 ---          OLDSKIER ---                         STEVE PROCTOR (G)

09.10    BLAKEY ---                         THE LION ---             BDILL93 ---                          IAN POLLITT (G)

09.20    WHEREDITGO ---             DEANOMK ---          AAC ---                                  PAUL SLATER (G)

09.30    DAVE SANDERS ---          TONY LUSCOMBE ---JOHN CARPENTER(HFH)---        MARK HEAD

09.40    SER SHANKALOT---         OPTOM ---                MARTIN BATES (G) ----     GEOFF REEVE

09.50    MARK THOMPSON (BB)--- PETEMA99 ---                 MIDNIGHT---                       JEREMY CAVE

10.00    PAPERBOY ---                    OXFORDCOMMA ---         MASHLEYR7 ---                    TOPOFTHEFLOP



I have tried to accommodate everyones wishes, and also mix up the groups from last years H4H and also the Camberley day.

Please note registration will be from 7.45, and I suggest you register 45 minutes before your tee time. Don't want everyone turning up at the same time. Bring cash, £10 for entry to the competitions, and also monies for the raffle. Remember to try and bring a raffle prize which you can hand over when you register.

The competition is a stableford, full handicap. Please put your exact handicap on the score card (these will not be prepared, so need to be filled in by all players) and also the course handicap (Put your forum and real name on the cards). Boards are by both the 1st and 10th tees, so no excuses. Do not mark your own card, swop with a partner on your first tee. I expect one card for each player. Do not mark all players on one card as has happened in the past, as this makes it a right pain for the scorers. Sean (Sawtooth) and Phil (Liverpoolphil) are our scorers for the day, so please hand your cards in to one of them as soon as you finish your round. We don't want to chase up those that still have their cards in their pockets or golf bags. Fines will be issued for this offence. Each card should have a player's and marker's signature on it. We play proper rules of golf for this competition !

The prizes will be for the top three forumers,  a guest prize, and also the best stableford gross prize. There will also be prizes for nearest the pin on 9 and nearest the pin in two on the second. There will be a penalty bucket, £1, for anyone that misses the 9th green.

Dress code is smart casual, and can be found in full on the club website. Please don't ask me questions about the dress code as I will just refer you to the website.

We will have an auction again this year, both silent and live with Mark Head. If you win an auction item you need to let us know your name before you leave. You can pay on line at the justgiving site in my signature. Please do not pay in cash on the day.

During the day you will have the opportunity to discuss the type of ball you should be using with our man from Titleist. Not everyone should be using a ProV1 I am advised !

If you have any queries please ask on this thread or drop me a pm.

Start praying for decent weather.

Rich


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice one. Thanks for not sticking me out too early, I appreciate that. 

What is this 'cash' of which you speak?


----------



## Bratty (Sep 30, 2021)

Great work, Rich.

My apologies in advance to KRAXX68, SAWTOOTH and WOOKIE...! 🤣


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 30, 2021)

Christ. Look forward to 4+ hours of stick from Dad, PNW and Swinger heckling me from behind 

Should be a cracking day. Should probably find some balls and remember how to mark a scorecard.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks for putting me with Stu, I've had trouble hearing my playing partners in the past


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2021)

Slasher and you behind me? Middle of the fairway is a safe place to stand then. It's going to be like the red arrows.....


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2021)

i'm looking forward to trying to hit @94tegsi


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2021)

As I'm playing with Crow I decided to search through my garage and find the oldest set of clubs i own to play with. I then realised that they are my current set 😁😁


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Slasher and you behind me? Middle of the fairway is a safe place to stand then. It's going to be like the red arrows.....
		
Click to expand...

 Get a move on old timer, don't want you holding up the big hitters.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 30, 2021)

No longest drive this year. I have been cranking up the pace! Shame


----------



## JamesR (Sep 30, 2021)

Can you just clarify the dress code?
🤪


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Can you just clarify the dress code?
🤪
		
Click to expand...

For you...below the knee


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Can you just clarify the dress code?
🤪
		
Click to expand...

and you wonder why you got drawn with Stu.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			No longest drive this year. I have been cranking up the pace! Shame 

Click to expand...

You're a cranker alright....
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## AAC (Sep 30, 2021)

Rich
thank you for your hard work 
my guest has changed, but I’m guessing that’s not a problem


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2021)

AAC said:



			Rich
thank you for your hard work 
my guest has changed, but I’m guessing that’s not a problem
		
Click to expand...

Can you pm me his name please. No problem in changing though.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks Rich!

Look forward to meeting many of you for the first time - for reference - Im just a slightly older, slightly fatter version of the bloke in my picture 

Possibly the youngest in attendance


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2021)

i am looking forward to this as i've heard the car park is one of the best in the country


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			i am looking forward to this as i've heard the car park is one of the best in the country
		
Click to expand...

It has a lovely slope to it that makes it easier to change there.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2021)

I keep studying the card trying to work out where I get two shots...
🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I keep studying the card trying to work out where I get two shots...
🤔🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

On the hole you always take 8 on.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I keep studying the card trying to work out where I get two shots...
🤔🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Keep me posted mate. Could do with it being the 1st to be honest, after I knob one into the ditch.


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Keep me posted mate. Could do with it being the 1st to be honest, after I knob one into the ditch.
		
Click to expand...

 2nd or 3rd shot ?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			2nd or 3rd shot ?

Click to expand...

You're optimistic


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Keep me posted mate. Could do with it being the 1st to be honest, after I knob one into the ditch.
		
Click to expand...

Nice easy driver flies that by about 30 yards and trundles merrily to the bottom of the upslope. Easy peasy


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 1, 2021)

Ive just noted that my first hole of the day is an easy 450 yard par 4... Solid 7 incoming


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Ive just noted that my first hole of the day is an easy 450 yard par 4... Solid 7 incoming 

Click to expand...

Course gets easier after that hole.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Nice easy driver flies that by about 30 yards and trundles merrily to the bottom of the upslope. Easy peasy
		
Click to expand...

Would be the first time I've ever hit the fairway on that hole if that happens.


----------



## Blakey (Oct 1, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Ive just noted that my first hole of the day is an easy 450 yard par 4... Solid 7 incoming 

Click to expand...

Seeing as we're in the same group, you'll be safe in the knowledge that 7 won't be the worst score you see on that hole


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2021)

Blakey said:



			Seeing as we're in the same group, you'll be safe in the knowledge that 7 won't be the worst score you see on that hole 

Click to expand...

The green's tough.
Mate of mine hit it in two and still walked off with a seven....😱😱😱
But we don't like to talk about it. Much.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The green's tough.
Mate of mine hit it in two and still walked off with a seven....😱😱😱
But we don't like to talk about it. Much.
		
Click to expand...

That won't happen this time as I have it on good authority that he plans to pick up once he reaches that particular green and will just write down a 7, without an explanation of how it came about.

But getting on in 2 was some decent golf!


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

chrisd said:



			That won't happen this time as I have it on good authority that he plans to pick up once he reaches that particular green and will just write down a 7, without an explanation of how it came about.

But getting on in 2 was some decent golf!
		
Click to expand...

 Strangely I can't remember the two shots onto the green.


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The green's tough.
Mate of mine hit it in two and still walked off with a seven....😱😱😱
But we don't like to talk about it. Much.
		
Click to expand...

 Not as tough as the 1st, 5th, 15th and 18th though. Quarantee someone will put off the green at the 18th from past the hole.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			Strangely I can't remember the two shots onto the green.

Click to expand...

I'm assured that the drive was of Bryson quality and the second  was a hybrid off a short run up!


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm assured that the drive was of Bryson quality and the second  was a hybrid off a short run up!
		
Click to expand...

You were a lot younger in those days.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			You were a lot younger in those days.

Click to expand...

Was he??
😱😱😱


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm assured that the drive was of Bryson quality and the second  was a hybrid off a short run up!
		
Click to expand...

TXL's son, who was off 11 at the time, hit PW for his second shot.
The apple didn't fall very far from that particular tree
🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			TXL's son, who was off 11 at the time, hit PW for his second shot.
The apple didn't fall very far from that particular tree
🤔🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

And a 3 wood for his 3rd and 4th?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			You were a lot younger in those days.

Click to expand...

True but hurtful Rich


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Would be the first time I've ever hit the fairway on that hole if that happens. 

Click to expand...

Don't worry Son. By this time next week it'll all be over
😂😂😂😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 2, 2021)

Now I’ve got even less confidence 😂😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 2, 2021)

Blakey said:



			Seeing as we're in the same group, you'll be safe in the knowledge that 7 won't be the worst score you see on that hole 

Click to expand...

Look forward to playing with you Blakey! We can console each other for the full 18 😂


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2021)

richart said:



			Start praying for decent weather.
Rich
		
Click to expand...

Long range not looking too bad. Light winds, no rain and 17 degrees.
That'll do pig.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi Rich
Are we playing off the whites or yellows
And is the slope 120 or 118 respectively?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 3, 2021)

Cheers for organising Rich, pleased to be off the 1st early - i will need to be pushing the car home back to Newcastle with all the southerners panic buying petrol!!  Anyone save me a few gallons, long way back to Newcastle


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			i'm looking forward to trying to hit @94tegsi

Click to expand...

Wait until he's ready to play his second shot. About 95 yards should do it....


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Wait until he's ready to play his second shot. About 95 yards should do it....
		
Click to expand...

A nice thinned lob wedge then


----------



## DaveR (Oct 3, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hi Rich
Are we playing off the whites or yellows
And is the slope 120 or 118 respectively?
		
Click to expand...

Difference is minimal, will you break 100 off either?  

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAsQjRxqFwoTCJi506GFrvMCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAD


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Difference is minimal, will you break 100 off either?  

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://course.bluegolf.com/bluegolf/course/course/blackmoorgcuk/actual.htm&psig=AOvVaw2huVopD2uoDragGL7Ll3nY&ust=1633343612384000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAsQjRxqFwoTCJi506GFrvMCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAD

Click to expand...

We shall see, but every little helps


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2021)

Not sure I like the dress code


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2021)

@Dando what with your legs 🙃😎


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We shall see, but every little helps
		
Click to expand...

Waiting to hear, but as Dave says difference is minimal. Only 16 is easier off the yellows.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			Not sure I like the dress code 
	View attachment 38776

Click to expand...

Smiffy circa 1965 ?


----------



## Bratty (Oct 3, 2021)

Well, that's a relief. After not filling up since the announcement and general f***wittery, and then having to drive to Eton and back today, leaving me with 90miles of fuel, I was a little worried! A call from a friend to say Tesco had fuel and no queue meant I leapt into the car and hurtled over there. Queued for 2 minutes (shocking!!!) and now have a full tank and 660miles. 
Long story short, I'm afraid I'll be there Friday! 🤣


----------



## teegirl (Oct 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			Not sure I like the dress code 
	View attachment 38776

Click to expand...

Nice ties!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Smiffy circa 1965 ?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it looks like Des O'Connor and Windsor Davis....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			To be fair, it looks like Des O'Connor and Windsor Davis....
		
Click to expand...

Nar, it’s Terry Wogan and Des Lynam 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2021)

Bratty said:



			Well, that's a relief. After not filling up since the announcement and general f***wittery, and then having to drive to Eton and back today, leaving me with 90miles of fuel, I was a little worried! A call from a friend to say Tesco had fuel and no queue meant I leapt into the car and hurtled over there. Queued for 2 minutes (shocking!!!) and now have a full tank and 660miles.
Long story short, I'm afraid I'll be there Friday! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I actually need to fill up in the next couple of days or I'm in trouble.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

Evening before curry being arranged in the "day before H4H" thread!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I actually need to fill up in the next couple of days or I'm in trouble. 

Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Long range not looking too bad. Light winds, no rain and 17 degrees.
That'll do pig.
		
Click to expand...

Wind and rain has been absolutely "biblical" here for the last two days.
Lost a tree in the front garden, garden fence has been hanging on for dear life in places.


----------



## IanM (Oct 5, 2021)

You haven't lost it... I can see it clearly


----------



## AAC (Oct 5, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Wind and rain has been absolutely "biblical" here for the last two days.
Lost a tree in the front garden, garden fence has been hanging on for dear life in places.
View attachment 38805

Click to expand...

I think that is now a moveable obstruction, so free relief ?


----------

